# acentos no gaim

## darktux

Se tiverem problemas no gaim com os acentos a usar ICQ/MSN, então usem a versão CVS (usa gtk2) que já tem estes problemas resolvidos, desde que vocês tenham os LOCALES correctos.

----------

## humpback

Hmmm interessante, gtk2 .......

Secalhar é por isso que eu num xterm tenho acentos e no multi-gnome-terminal não tenho..... (Não tenho gnome instalado, so instalei o necessário para o multi-gnome-terminal)

----------

## darktux

Não... O gtk2 não tem nada a ver com a acentuação... Simplesmente a versão cvs suporta os acentos && gtk2.

----------

## X73

Por acaso usei a versão CVS do gaim por duas razões:

1º - era mais recente...

2º - mesmo tendo a curiosidade de fazer o emerge do gaim (não cvs) deu um erro ao compilar, por isso nem tentei mais... cvs mais recente...

Já fiz o report de um bug no site deles ( http://gaim.sourceforge.net ) por estar a ter constantes crashes após problemas na autenticação do AiM/iCQ, mas agora está tudo às mil maravilhas  :Wink: 

----------

## darktux

Ke lindo menino  :Smile:  Assim é que é!

btw, a tua assinatura 'tá nice   :Razz: 

----------

